
Ask HN: What computer games should developers play? - sagdat
I like the idea of games that can improve one’s thinking in a way that impacts developer (logic, architecture, planning, decomposition) skills.<p>What games could you recommend to play?
======
croo
Dungeon Keeper 2

Europe Uníversalis

Civilization 5

Starcraft

The Incredible Machine(the one from 1993, I don't know about newer ones)

Factorio

Minecraft

Kerbal Space Program

Lemmings

... This should be enough for a year or two :)

------
tyzerdak
warcraft 3

